# Cucumber Dill Shrimp Dip...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 16, 2002)

CUCUMBER-DILL SHRIMP DIP 
Exchanges 
Serves: 8 Plan ahead…needs to chill at least 1 hour 

3/4 c. reduced-fat sour cream 
4 oz. reduced-fat cream cheese, cubed 
1 T. snipped fresh dill... OR... 1 tsp. dried dill weed 
1/4 tsp. salt 
6 oz. cooked medium shrimp, peeled and deveined 
3/4 c. diced unpeeled cucumber 
Assorted fresh vegetables and crackers 

In a mixing bowl, beat the first 4 ingredients until smooth. Set aside 3 shrimp and 2 T. cucumber for garnish. Finely chop the remaining shrimp; add to sour cream mixture. Add remaining cucumber. Garnish with reserved shrimp and cucumbers. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour. Serve with vegetables or crackers. 

One 1/4-cup dip serving equals: 82 calories…5 gm fat (3 gm saturated)…45 mg cholesterol…158 mg sodium…3 gm carbohydrate…trace fiber…5 gm protein ++++ Exchanges: 1 lean meat…1/2 fat


----------

